# Help!!!



## WannaBump (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok, so I found out 3 weeks ago that Im pregnant!!! So happy and excited but also completely crapping myself!! Im now 9 weeks, my blood sugars so far have been pretty good my last blood test result (cant remember the special name for it, H something or other) was 6! Which I was soooo pleased with, but last night I had a massive hypo in my sleep. Luckily my boyfriend was with me to sort me out but it took 2 hours for me to come round properly and when I did, I threw up everywhere!! Once Id sorted everything out, blood sugars and clean bedding I went back to sleep and didnt wake up till bout 6 which was 4 hours after Id stopped having  a hypo, I did my bm and it was 18!! I did a correction dose which has since brought it down but I haven't stopped crying, Im so tired, I feel really awful and the weather isn't helping because my summer things are getting way to tight for me to walk in, let alone wear!!! Ive got hospital appointments coming out of my ears and its going to sound pathetic but I need a cuddle. I cant help but keep thinking about the damage im doing to my little butter bean. Im due in January and it cant come soon enough!! Any comments would be nice, if you've not got bored half way through and stopped reading!! Lol! x


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

Firstly, congratulations!  And a big hug {{{{Wannabump}}}}

The hypo sounds awful, and it sounds as though you had a rebound high from it. I've never been pregnant (unlikely to be!), but from what I've gathered from the ladies here incidents like this are not considered harmful to your baby so try not to worry, but do get advice from your team about possible strategies to try and prevent it happening again.

I'm sure some of our more experienced members will be able to share their experiences and calm your fears, I hope that you are feeling much better soon


----------



## allisonb (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi there.  Congratulations on the pregnancy....stop worrying!  I know that's easier said than done.  I've had four children, two were born before I had type 1 and two born after.  I'm not going to say being diabetic and pregnant is easy, because it's not, there's lots of intervention, lots of hospital appointments, lots of high BS and low BS....but it's absolutely worth it.  Like Northerner said, bad hypos like the one you experienced don't touch the baby at all.  I had a few whilst I was pregnant, including a couple when my other half phoned an ambulance for me, both the babies that were born after I was diagnosed are extremely healthy so don't worry.  Your Hba1c result is fab.  Just try and focus on keeping your BS steady but remember that an odd high or low won't damage your baby.  Good luck x


----------



## WannaBump (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks for both your comments, they have made me feel better. I didnt know that a high blood sugar because of a hypo isn't considered harmful to the baby. That makes me feel soooo much better!! Ive got an appointment with my consultant, diabetic midwife and dietician on wednesday, so il definatly be mentioning it to them. Just so they know. They also said they were going to try and fit me in to have an early scan to check the baby is ok. Ive got my first proper scan on the 20th of July but they want to do an early one. They said its just routine. Im looking forward to it but a bit sad that my partner cant get the time off work because of the short notice. As long as everythings fine tho, its all good.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey, CONGRATULATIONS

DOn't worry, as others have already said, blood sugars go crazy when you're pregnant. 

Yes, high levels DO affect the baby but hypos don't, so they reccommend you keep your levels as low as possible..... BUT you're having hypos and then rebound hypers, I think the hypers are potentially harmful. HOWEVER, STILL don't worry, it's invitable for this to happen sometimes in pregnancy because your levels do crazy things that you can't hope to control perfectly. It happened to me a LOT and my baby was fine.

What I did have to do in early pregnancy, was drop my background insulin. A LOT (but 2 iu at a time, every three days or so as necessary) to stop  the hpyos in the middle of the night. I also ended up reducing my Novorapid and eventually managed to stop hypoing. In later pregnancy it tends to go the other way, with a tendency towards hypers, but that's a way away yet.


----------



## Lizzzie (Jun 27, 2011)

By the way, here's another CUDDLE. 

Are you writing down your levels for your team so they can help to correct your hypos?


----------



## WannaBump (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi, Thanks for your comments and the cuddle!! Lol. I just got back from the hospital and after looking through my bm book they have changed my morning and night time injections. Fingers crossed it will work!! Ive gotta go back on friday for an early scan, Im a bit worried about having it done though because Ive been told I might have to have an internal scan done because Im only 9 weeks, although Il be 10 on saturday. Im a bit worried about it hurting, probably sounds a bit pathetic considering whats going to be happening down there in 6/7 months time. Does anyone know much about this? I know Im going to be stressing about it until its done!!x


----------



## WannaBump (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh and my HbA1c was 5.4%, they said it was a bit too low though but Id rather it be 5.4% than it being too high.


----------



## rachelha (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello congrats on the pregnancy.  I have a 10month old baby and am type 1.  Diabetes and pregnancy make things v hard work, but it can be done and the rewards are amazing.  Hypos do not harm your baby and neither do the odd high reading, it is prolonged highs (ie days) that cause the damage.  Your hba1c is great, well done.

I have had an internal scan, not for pregnancy but something else and it was fine, try not to worry.


----------



## WannaBump (Jun 29, 2011)

Oh Thank you, I worry far to much but I just have visions of massive horrible looking things their going to want to use. I am a bit pathetic and squeamish when it comes to things like that!! Lol.x


----------



## MrsCLH (Jun 30, 2011)

Dont worry about the internal scan! I had one at 6 weeks and it was fine, the probe is pretty small,  a smear test is much worse put it that way!


----------

